# Encheritos



## Chef Munky (May 20, 2009)

All of this can be made ahead of time,then assembled as you need them.I started last night with the refried beans.Finished everything else up this morning.Dinner was ready by 1:00 pm,not bad for a Munky 

Prep ahead of time for the refried beans http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/anyone-make-their-own-refried-beans-54471-2.html

The day of I make up the sauce.If you like Taco Bells mild sauce then this one would suit you.It's not too spicy.It's an even mild.I don't use it solely for Encherito's,we add it to the the shredded beef for Taquito's before they are fried. Enchalada sauce and Taco's,Burrito's.It keeps well refrigerated.

Enchalada Sauce

3 Tablespoons Chicken boulion
2 Tablespoons of chili powder
2 teaspoon of ground cumin
1 Tablespoon of garlic powder
1/2 cup of flour
1/2 finely chopped onions.Or Dried Onions
Dash of Cinnamon.*Optional*
3 cups of water up to 4 cups.Depends on how thick you like your sauces

In a medium saucepan,combine chili powder,cumin,garlic powder,cinnamon *optional*,and flour.Mix well.
Slowly add the water to the pan.Whisk well Add onions.
Heat to a low boil. Reduce heat to low and simmer for 1 hour,stirring often.Here's where you need to taste,and adjust the seasonings if you want.It's good with or without the cinnamon.It's up to you.Today I used it.
Remove from heat.Use it while it's still warm for the Encherito's.

1 pound cooked and drained ground beef
Refries
sauce *warmed*
cheddar cheese shredded
flour tortillas
Olives and chopped onions,as toppings

Plate a single flour tortillas,microwave it for 20 seconds.
Add some refries,top that with a few tablespoons of ground beef.
Roll it up like a burrito,Ladle the sauce over it,add your cheese,olives,and onions.

Enjoy 

Munky.









Click the image to enlarge.


----------



## katybar22 (May 20, 2009)

*Yum!!*

That looks delicious!!  I think I may have to try it...soon!!  Thanks for the recipe.

Katy


----------



## Cooksie (May 20, 2009)

That does look great, and I love Taco Bell's sauce!


----------



## abecedarian (May 21, 2009)

I'll have to try this..that sauce sounds really good!


----------

